# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Nada x Aquí - Nuevo Programa de La Quatro

## ganu

Hola compañeros   :D  , solo quiero informaros de que la cadena de television Cuatro esta anunciando que proximamente (el sabado 25 de Marzo) empezara a emitir un programa sobre magia en la calle en la que varios magos e ilusionistas españoles haran magia alos transeuntes. Entre ellos, cabe destacar a Jorge Blas y Luis Piedrahita. Parecer ser que la magia esta en auge en la television. Esperemos que sea bueno para la magia.

----------


## javifocus

Y para ampliar la informacion nada x aki,....... http://www.cuatro.com/programas/entr...nto/nadaxaqui/     nada x alla.  :Lol:

----------


## Ella

jaja, acabo de ver el anuncio y he entrado a comunicarlo, jeje, se llama nada por aqui nada por alla, y tambien habra una maga mujer, creo que s ellama ines  :Smile1: 
que ganas tengo de verlo!!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Carai, me habeis adelantado, acabo de ver el anuncio y me he venido a conectar rápido, pero estais todos muy puestos.

A Jorge Blass ya lo conocemos todos, nada que decir.
Luis Piedrahita lo conocí antes como humorista que como mago, he visto muy pocas cosas sobre él, pero ya tengo ganas de verlo. Me encanta ese tio!

Y Jandro ya lo vi en el programa de TV3 Il·lusionadors, junto a Lari, Pardo y Hugo.

Desgraciadamente a Inés, la chica, no la conozco.

PD: No podré ver el programa en su estreno, estaré viendo a Juan Tamariz en Barcelona! Si alguien lo graba y lo cuelga .... más que nada que mi VHS murió hace mucho.

Realmente se esta poniendo muy de moda la magia en la tele.

Il·lusionadors, Shalakabula, Sábado noche, Maxia (TV Galicia) y ahora Nada por aqui. Me encanta esto!

----------


## koala

hola amigos! sabes a que hora y que dia echan este programa ¿?
y si el programa va a tener el mismo orario siempre¿?....GRaicas!!! :D   :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## Felipe

Muy bien por Cuatro. Lo están haciendo bien. Tampoco están mal las series (y eso que no me gustan las series), pero House (¿no sé a quién me recuerda? :roll: ) y The Closer están muy bien.

Por cierto, también en Cuatro salió el jueves Gambero haciendo un juego.

----------


## Dramagic

Inés es una excelente maga y excelente persona...estoy seguro que es gustará.

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

Sabeis si van a hecharlo por algun canal que se pueda ver por el digital o un la television de Andalucia :Confused: 

Muchas gracias

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> Sabeis si van a hecharlo por algun canal que se pueda ver por el digital o un la television de Andalucia
> 
> Muchas gracias


Es el "antiguo" canal plus, como mínimo emite en la misma freqüencia, en principio creo que se emite en toda España, y sino tienes el canal satélite en el dial 4.

----------


## torrini

Bravo por Jorge y su EQUIPO - se lo están trabajando muy bien- 
Se podrá ver en el CUATRO, que es abierto y también por el propio canal satélite que tambien mantiene ese mismo canal en el 84 - En cuanto al horario será en prime thime (se dice asi?) según me comento el mismo Jorge.(osea sobre las 21,00....)
Sólo tenemos que esperar y desearles lo mejor.
saludos.

----------


## Echarro

Buena noticia, habrá que echarle un ojo a ver que tal...

----------


## ARENA

Pero se sabe ya cuando empieza o si ya empezo y a que hora sera ?

Y el comico este que hace de memo Piedrahita  tambien es mago ? o se apunta a lo que este de moda ?

----------


## ganu

Hombre Arena, por lo que tengo entendido Luis Piedrahita lleva toda la vida haciendo magia, y ha salido en varios programas de television haciendo algunos juegos.

Además, no creo que Jorge Blass saque un proyecto adelante con el primer gracioso que se encuentre, sino que tratara de hacer un programa en el que lo que destaque sea la magia y no los gags y las gracias.

Asi que, creo que lo de memo sobra. Aunque comprendo que hay gente que no conozca las "aptitudes magicas" del señor Piedrahita.

----------


## torrini

> Pero se sabe ya cuando empieza o si ya empezo y a que hora sera ?
> 
> Y el comico este que hace de memo Piedrahita  tambien es mago ? o se apunta a lo que este de moda ?


vamos por partes, empieza el sábado 25-03-2006 en el Cuatro y sobre la hora que se comentó.
Esa ha sido la primera parte, la segunda, que yo sepa no se puede insultar a nadie y menos sin concocerle.
Luis Piedrahita además de ser un gran mago, ganó el I concurso del club de la comedia, colabora en guiones, ha escrito algún que otro libro, colabora en la radio - M8O programa - No somos Nadie -con Pablo Motos, aparecía en el último espectaulo de Jorge Blas en el Teatro Marquina desde un pantalla de vídeo, y como no soy su biógrafo seguro que algo me falta -  
Además co*o, como es amigo y no solamente mío sino de muchos magos, no puedo dejar pasar por alto, este insulto.
Rogaría disculpas.
 :shock:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Y campeón de España de micromagia ... ahí es nada!

Yo he visto un video suyo en la dama, y buf .. Es Grande!

----------


## Iván Manso

Por favor, no consiento que insultes a un colega nuestro de esa forma tan descarada. Creo que una de las normas del foro es no descalificar a nadie, y más sin argumentos. 

Luis es un mago aluuuuuuuucinaaaaaaaante. No sé si le habréis visto hacer el snap deal, lo hace mejor que su autor.

Además de ser una excelente persona es un profesional como la copa de un pino y nos da diezmil vueltas a la mayoría de los que estamos en este foro, bueno, mucho más que diezmil.

Por favor, antes de insultar a alguien, hay que informarse. Y aun cuando nos informemos, no hay que hacerlo.

Luis os demostrará cuando lo veáis lo mago que es.

Espero con impaciencia el programa. En él además de los amigos que hay trabaja Inés, Gran Maga, por si también la ibáis a criticar. "Ambos" ganamos las olimpiadas en la SEI de Madrid hace unos meses; sé de lo que hablo.

Les deseo mucha suerte a los componentes del programa. Gracias 

Un saludo

IvI

----------


## nick63nick

Yo lo he visto un par de veces en televisión y me ha gustado mucho, además me encantaba en el Club de la comedia, como monóloguista.

En cuanto al programa de Cuatro....simplemente EXCELENTE...a esta y a todas las iniciativas que están surgiendo en reavivar la Magia, sobre todo en TV que es donde más difusión se le puede dar.

Al final, todos sacaremos provecho de todo esto y obviamente hay que aprovechar el tirón.

Un aplauso,,,,,,para todas estas iniciativas........!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ARENA

> Y el comico este *QUE HACE DE MEMO*Piedrahita  tambien es mago ? o se apunta a lo que este de moda ?


Eduardo Soto HACE de macarra con su personaje Neng es muy diferente a: Eduardo Soto ES un macarra.

No he insultado a nadie.

Asi es que antes de ponernos a la defensiva leamos bien. 

Y si cuestione si era mago es por desconocimiento ya que todo lo que  he visto de este chico es relacionado con lo comico.

-En el club de la comedia.
-Sale en el espectaculo de Jorge Blass en la pantalla de video pero anunciando su libro de chistes no haciendo magia.
-En la escuela de Tamariz dando cursos de monologos.
http://www.magiatamariz.com/monologos.html

[/url]

----------


## BusyMan

Bueno, pues también decirte que maneja las monedas como nadie y que mis esfuerzos con el Tenkai Pinch como loco se deben al ver las mil posibilidades que Luis le saca al pase.

Inés es alucinante. Su magia interesantísima porque sabe darle emoción a las charlas como pocas veces he visto. Además su acento te puede volver loco. Es guapísima, cariñosa, educada, simpática y muy buena con las sombras chinescas.

Jandro... bah, qué puedo decir? Tremendo, si tuviera que elegir a mis magos españoles favoritos él sería uno de ellos (junto con Gea, Miguel AJO y Jose). Transmite con la palabra, con los gestos y con la magia...

Primer programa de televisión que me llama la atención desde Futurama.

----------


## ignoto

Fer, preséntame a Inés.   :Wink:  

En otro orden de cosas, solamente por ver a Jandro ya valdría la pena.
Y que conste que no lo digo porque sea amiguete. ¿Eh?

----------


## BITTOR

Yo lo unico que puedo decir de este cuarteto es que me muero de ganas de verles en accion. Ademas me parece la leche que uno de los componentes sea una chica; haber si con esto se animan mas chicas a hacer magia.  De echo, si os digo la verdad a la unica chica que he visto hacer magia hasta ahora es a Ella. Un saludo.

----------


## Ella

yo habia leido que luis habia sido uno de los que habian ayudado o tenido la idea de organizar el programa de salakadula..

----------


## Kiko

Lo cierto es que Luis ha sido mago mucho antes que monologuista o guionista. A parte de ganar el primer premio nacional de micromagia en Almería (1999), ha concursado en valongo (con premio también), además de haber hecho cientos de actuaciones como mago, conferencias de magia, aparaciones en tv como mago, incluso recientemente como fue en el programa redes, o en el magazine de cuatro con boris hablando de su libro y haciendo magia, etc.

Ale, con dios y amén.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Bueno ya ha quedado demostrado para los que no lo sabían que  Luis es un gran Mago. Arena ya explicó que su desafortunado comentario no se refería a la persona sino al personaje (ya que el no concocía esta faceta de Luis) y ahora es hora de que sigais hablando del programa y no sigais dandole caña al pobre Arena que ya se ha "explicado"

----------


## Ravenous

Me sumo a la defensa de Piedrahita. Puedo atestiguar que lleva mucho tiempo en la magia, porque ya hace muchos años, cuando vivia aquí en coruña, era vecino mío. Y ya hacía cosas bastante impresionantes (entre ellas llenarse el brazo con cosas "atravesadas". A su madre casi le da un infarto cuando vio eso   :Lol:  )

editado: ups, no había visto la segund página. Parece que no le hace falta más defensa  :Smile1:

----------


## Saucead

> Por cierto, también en Cuatro salió el jueves Gambero haciendo un juego.


Buenas
Creo q¡ue T. Gambero participa en el programa Channel 4, con B.I. y la mujer de lo más plus,(Presentadores) haciendo un par de truquillos, como las colaboraciones humorísticas de Javier Coronas en el antiguo Lo más plus.
Saludos

----------


## xicu

He visto a Piedrahita hace unos meses haciendo un par de juegos en el programa Redes y me dejo flipao. Muy buen mago.

----------


## Neither

Pienso, que el nuevo programa NADA X AQUI, es un pulso a shalakabula.
Por mi entre mas magia mejor... pero se me hace rarisimo, que hace unos meses se hablaba en este foro de la magia en la tele (mismanete empece yo el post, hablando un poco del programa CHANTATACHAN, que presentaba Juan Tamariz...)
Y lo que me parece rarisimo, esq no hace un mes que ha empezado Shalakabula, y ya tenemos a nuestro amigo Jorge Blas presentando Nada x aqui!!!
Creo que esto es mas cuestión de contraprogramaciones televisivas.
Si os fijais, Shalakabula (magos poco conocidos), Nada x aqui (magos bastante mas conocidillos...)
No sé, no sé... me gustaría pensar que esto no es una lucha de saber quien puede más...  :? 
A veces pienso, que este foro tiene mas fuerza de lo que pensamos y surgen ideas a productores de nuestros comentarios!!!  :roll: 

Un Saludo  :twisted:

----------


## ignoto

¡Anda!
Si resulta que Luis de Matos, Murphy, Alberto de Figueiredo, Maria Potente, Toni Gambero,Aisman, Réné Lavand o Yunke no son magos conocidos.
Y yo que estaba convencido de que eran famosos.
¡Seré despistado!

Claro, el que algunos de ellos sean campeones nacionales o el mejor mago de grandes ilusiones de Europa (para mi gusto) no tiene importancia. Eso no los hace conocidos.

Total, cuatro donnadies.

----------


## ARENA

No creo que sea un pulso ya que Shalakabula se emite los Viernes y Martes y este nuevo programa va a ser los sabados.

----------


## Neither

Arena, el pulso está en el share nacional... es donde los programas se mantienen o van a pike...

Ignoto, la ironía te pierde...
Ese comentario que acabas de hacer, lo haces desde tu punto de vista (y me refiero a que tu ponto de opinión es como mago y no como lo vería una persona profana...

Si el comentario que he echo no es acertado para ti lo siento...

Pienso que no es lo mismo un program presentado por Paz Padilla de caracter regional y con magos de circulo interno a un programa presentado por Jorge Blas (mago conocido por todos (profanos)) de ambito nacional y con colaboradores conocidos por diversos medios televisivos (Piedrahita, "el club de la comedia")
Mi comentario va dirigido para todas las personas (magos y profanos...)...
Ignoto, presentale a mis amigos a Yunke (por ejemplo) y presentales a Jorge Blas... verás como las reacciones no son las mismas... 8-)

----------


## Saucead

Buenas
Ignoto tiene mucha razón con su ironía, y no es por ir a por alguien.
Hay gente que los conocía, y magos que no.(Como yo)
Aunque de nuevo entramos en lo de siempre, el programa es para profanos (y que ellos me perdonen la expresión), por tanto, conocidos ... Depende.
A Jorge Blass lo iguala con Murphy en poco tiempo, los dos han estado en A3 Y ambos son conocidos por los niños.
Respecto al resto de magos... Pues exceptuando René Lavand, no son del dominio público.
Si lo que intenta 4 eshacer sombra a las autonómicas, va a necesitar algo más que magia ...  4 no tiene nivel para tener más de 500.000 espectadores, es una televisión con programación bastante mediocre y como he dicho tiene poquísimos espectadores.
Cuando alguien a dicho regional por ahí, debería ver lo índices de audiencia de las cadenas, y verá que las autonómicas y A3 son las más vistas, sobradamente.
Si la idea de 4 es hacer sombra, haré una predicción ..... ¡FRACASARÁ!
Van a necesitar un milagro, y no creo que estén dispuestos a pedirlo a la Iglesia......
Saludos

----------


## Neither

Las cosas claras... (sin ánimo de crear polémicas, ojo... aqui estamos para exponer opiniones, y entre mas claras... MEJOR!!!, un poco de conocimentos generales nunca vienen mal.)

Por lo que me he podido enterar, Shalakabula es una produccion de _extra! tv contenidos audiovisuales_, cuya produccion se vende a telemadrid, canal nou, castilla la mancha televisión y  canalsur.
Esto en lo que a mi sector se refiere (tv), son emisoras autonómicas, de las cuales, su señal se transmite por onda o por compañias de cable (fibra óptica) como puede ser ONO.
Estamos hablando de media españa, bueno, quizas algo menos ya q las personas q tienen satelite, no se paran ha ver las autonomicas, ven canales temáticos, segun "sofres". Hasta ahí, creo q no me equivoco en nada.
Bien, Cuatro Televisión: el gobierno le facilita la señal analogica (onda), llegando a quitar frecuencias a tv locales q llevan años emitiendo en esa frecuencia, el cual mas cobertura si ya tenian poca por la emisión en digital y las añadidas en analógico, estamos hablando de TODA ESPAÑA.
Si su programación para personas les parece mediocre, no les quito la razon, pero vuelvo a repetir, tiene mucha mas fuerza q una autonomica.

En q se resume todo esto: la gente no se pasa las horas viendo la televisión y menos un canal en concreto. 
La gente habla, comenta, sintoniza, y critica, y el q no lo ve hoy lo ve la semana q viene o lo graba. La magia gusta mucho y parece q ahora está de moda, y a la gente le da igual q sea en A3, T5, TVE o Cuantro...

Las nacionales, mal q nos pese a los q trabajamos en las tv locales, tiene demasiada fuerza, pero no porque sean mejores, sino porque llegan a mas gente...(audiencia=dinero).

Seamos realistas, no hagamos ninguna predicción, no nos tapemos los ojos porque el que juega bien las cartas, sale ganando, en este caso, Cuatro. Y ya paro, porque este tema es muy amplio, seguiría hablando de logistica visual, corporativa, estudio de medios... si "cuatro" se ha decido por emitir un programa de magia, no es porque no tenga malas referencias...

Saludos  8-)

----------


## ignoto

Cuatro llega a toda España, cierto, pero con unos índices de audiencia bastante bajos.
Canal Sur, Telemadrid, Canal 9 y la televisión de Castilla la Mancha (Lo siento, no sé cómo se llama) no llegan mas que A LA MITAD DE LA POBLACIÓN DE ESPAÑA y con unos índices de audiencia mucho mas altos que los de Cuatro. Eso sin contar con que Canal 9, por un acuerdo que existe entre las comunidades autónomas Catalana y Valenciana, se ve también en Cataluña. Aunque es cierto que las personas que tienen televisión por cable no se molestan en ver las autonómicas, los canales temáticos son mucho mas atractivos.
Resultado, Cuatro lo ve menos gente aunque tenga mas cobertura.

No pretendia molestar a nadie con la ironia, me temo que yo siempre hablo así en persona y os aseguro que no pretendo ser ofensivo.

----------


## Neither

Lo veremos en las audiencias...  8-)
Por favor, miren las coberturas de las cadenas, please!!!   :Wink:

----------


## moskiyu

hola no es por defender a cuatro pero tengo un amigo que trabaja ahi y yo un dia le dije que iba fatal de audiencia y el me comento que tenian el doble de audiencia ahora en abierto que cuando estaba el plus codificado ya que antes habia mucha gente que no lo tenia ni sintonizado en su televisor aunque se vieran algunos programas y hoy , dicho canal lo tiene practicamente todo el mundo.
aunque estos datos no se yo si son mas interesantes a termido interno o que.
bueno no se si me he explicado bien y eso
y cuantos mas programas de magia hagan en la tele mejor .
un saludo

----------


## koala

hola! yo creo que tampoco se puede comparar con las demas cadenas ya que 4 no lleva mucho tiempo que digamos .... Ahora cuando la gente lo valla conociendo mas ... veremos lo que pasa con la audiencia y con esto de la magia ... bufff  ni te cuento:D:D  :Wink:   :D

----------


## Ella

hola cuerrrrrrrpos...veo que se podria abrir un debate aparte sobre el tema de audiencias, de programacion, de canales...pero recordemos que tenemos que ceñirnos al tema que es anunciar que dentro de poco habra un programa de magia en la television...(por algo esta en anuncios).
luego cuando demos nuestra opiniono tras verlo, si quereis, me encargo de pasarlo a otra seccion como el de salakadula.
beisos

----------


## MJJMarkos

Bueno, pues parafraseando a Jovi (un pedazo de mago sevillano):

Este programa sí que va a pegar. Jorge Blass tiene más tirón público en España que el mismisimo Luis de Matos.

Os guste o no, es así. Luis también. Jandro quizás menos, pero a mi modo de ver, Jandro está a años luz de muchos de Shalakabula (por no decir de todos) en calidad mágica. Claro que esto es una opinión personal.

Inés sí que es una MAGA, con todos mis respetos a Potente. Está sí que tiene calidad y estilo. Yo tuve el INMENSO placer de verla en Granada junto a Jovi y a Amelie (creo).

Fántistic Four podríamos llamarles.

Y sí Ignoto, mi padre hasta que vio Shalakabula no conocía a NI UNO.

De este conoce a Blass y a Piedrahita (como humorista). Algo es algo.

----------


## ivanoriola

Que Bien. Me gusta que se popularice la magia.
Espero que esto no desmitifique a los magos. Quiero decir que la gente deje de impresionarse con los trucos por acostumbrarse a verlos en la TV.

Igual que a la gente ya no le impresiona ver a dos tipos discutiendo sobre quien se ha acostado con quien.

No se....

----------


## CRASH

En un principio el "equipo" de Jorge Blass se salio del proyecto de shala kabula por que habia ciertas partes del programa con las que no estaban de acuerdo (ejemplo el tema de los famosillos).

Menos mal que al final quedaron dentro Murphy, Yunke, y Luis de Matos por que si no no me imagino lo que seria hoy en dia ese programa.

Despues de eso "vendieron" un nuevo programa a distintas televisiones de caracter nacional quedandoselo al final Cuatro, los de la primera viendo que la magia esta en auge solo tuvieron que poner numeros de magia en un programa del sabado.

Y aunque no conozco a Ines ni a Piedrahita personalmente me consta que el duo Jorge-Jandro es altamente recomendable, el primero por su clase haciendo magia y el segundo , ademas de su buena magia , sus extraordinarias ideas que son si cabe mejores todavia.

Lo mejor de todo esto es que ahora tenemos mas magia que nunca , hecha por profesionales y en el caso de Cuatro dirigida por magos.

Agur

----------


## Neither

Supuestamente, el spot de nada x aqui q anunciaba cuatro para mañana sábado, parece ser q no entra en la programación de este finde...
Nos tocará esperar a la semana q viene!!! (si es q no lo ponen otro dia...) :roll:

----------


## moskiyu

segun tengo entendido el programa comenzara el sabado 25 de marzo sobre las 21:20 horas

----------


## magodiego

Últimamente la magia se está poniendo muy de moda por esto de shalakabula. No me parece mal, y no creo q la gente pierda la ilusión de ver un truco en la televisión a verlo en la realidad como decía alguien en este foro.

----------


## Neither

Lo que está muy claro que entre mas magia en la tele, mejor para todos... que me mejor forma de ver magia y gratis!!!
Y sobre todo para las personas que no pueden disfrutar de espectaculos de magia en sus ciudades   :Wink:  

Saludos  :twisted:

----------


## magodiego

Esto de acuerdo contigo.Hay mucha gente que no puede pagarse un espectáculo de magia porque suelen ser un poco carillos. Y de esta forma la gente los ve gratis. Además, estos programas a mi me enganchan muchísimo y no puedo dejar de verlos ni una semana.
Un saludo!

----------


## Mago Habibi

Hola a todos. Hola Moskiyu.

Entonces confirmas que es el sabado a las 21:20? Es que por más que entro en la guia de tv de www.cuatro.com no aparece nada sobre el programa a esa hora. Anuncian "Días de moda: 20 minutos de gloria Actualidad " ...  :roll: 

Un saludo.

----------


## javifocus

Habibi hablamos del sabado 25, no mañana que solo es 18, te queda una semana.

----------


## Mago Habibi

Anda! Ya decia yo. Pues es verdad. Me fije en el dia de la semana más que en el del mes. Serán las ganas de ver el primer capitulo... Me conformare con el "Supernany" de esta noche. jejeje.

Muchas gracias javifocus.  :D

----------


## Neither

Señores, señoritas... CONFIRMADO, el programa se estrena el próximo sábado 25, exactamente a las 21:30 Horas.

SALUDOS

----------


## borja_suaza

... Y se hizo la luz, por fin en España, un programa por y para la MAGIA, supongo que a esa hora estaremos todos pegados a la pantalla, y con la mano en el control para grabar. 

Como todos yo me auto-apunto a esto, estoy cansado de ver programas de variedades en los que la magia es una infima parte y hay  que chuparse cantantes del monton, coreografias machacadas y chistes pre-enlatados, y anque les admiro a todos ellos por ser artistas, mi preferencia es la magia, o alguien no esta de acuerdo :Confused: 

Si, si y si, gracias a todos los que hacen posible este programa.

(*) Espero no arrepentirme.

Un saludo a tod@s.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> ... y con la mano en el control para grabar.


Si uno de vosotros lo graba, por favor que lo cuelgue, es que yo no tengo ningún medio de grabar en VHS y menos en DVD ... si una alma caritatia me lo pasa ...

Es que ese mismo dia estaré viendo a Juan Tamariz!   :Smile1:  

Muchas Gracias!

----------


## to

> Iniciado por borja_suaza
> 
> ... y con la mano en el control para grabar. 
> 
> 
> Si uno de vosotros lo graba, por favor que lo cuelgue


sii es qu quiero ver los programas de alla que aqui no llegan.

Saludos

----------


## Fujur

Ayer estuvieron Jorge Blass e Ines en noche Hache, supongo que hablando del programa. No lo pude ver porque lo pille tarde, estoy haciendo zapping y de una veo una baraja bycicle  por la tele :p . Yo solo pude ver un jueguillo que le hizo jorge blass a la presentadora y a Blass hablando sobre como el programa queria enseñar una nueva perspectiva de la magia. Algo que la presentadora definió como magia en vakeros, no se si es acertado pero me hizo gracia. Bueno ya queda menos de espera para que empiece el programa!


Saludos

----------


## Neither

Segun comento Jorge blas e Inés (por cierto, está buenísimaaaaaa...) en el programa noche hache, es un programa por y para la magia... van a ir magos de todo el mundo, a hacer sus juegos, camaras ocultas y muchos juegos en la calle.
Dijeron que parte de la fuerza que tiene en este momento la magia, donde se ve mas magia en la tele, calle... dijeron que era a causa de Harry Potter... 

Pienso que si esto es así, espero que no se dejen de producir pelis de Harry y que esto ya se estabilice en nuestro país y llegue a tener tanta fuerza o igual que en américa...

Saludos  :twisted:

----------


## ivanoriola

¿Alguien lo puede grabar en DivX?

----------


## Neither

Yo lo podría codear a Divx o Xvid, pero primero hay que ver lo que dura... de todos modos, haber que tal va el programa, seguro que hay gente agena a la magia que lo pasará a algun servidor de P2P...como el Shalakabula.

Saludos  :twisted:

----------


## -= Johny =-

Pues esta noche tenemos una cita jaja, a ver si no surge ningun imprevisto por el q me lo tenga q perder.... de todas formas me uno a la peticion de 3 de diamantes, si alguien lo graba q avise :P
1 saludo  :Wink1:

----------


## cor3

Voy  copiar lo que pone en la pagina oficial de cuatro tv.
lo unico malo es que solo dura 44 minutos,por lo demás tiene muy buena pinta hoy todos tenemos una cita con cuatro.


*Nada x aquí*
Jorge Blass, Inés, Jandro y Luis Piedrahita son los jóvenes magos que componen la patrulla

*Sábados a las 21.45*
Olvidaos del conejo en la chistera y la bailarina serrada a la mitad. Olvidad el frac, la varita, los escenarios y las palabras mágicas. Nada x aquí consiste en una acción de magia directa, urbana, gamberra e inesperada dirigida a la gente de la calle. Vamos a desconcertar al personal con la magia que se puede hacer en vaqueros y camiseta, con objetos cotidianos y delante de las narices de nuestras ‘víctimas’.

*Jorge Blass, Inés, Jandro y Luis Piedrahita* son los jóvenes magos que componen la patrulla mágica. Se desplazan en una llamativa furgoneta equipada con material. Sus armas son toda la magia que se ha desarrollado en el mundo durante 20 años y que en España no ha encontrado su hueco en televisión... Hasta ahora.

*Secciones*

Nada x aquí incluirá diversas secciones fijas que nos permitirán acercarnos al fantástico mundo de los juegos de magia desde distintas perspectivas.

*Magia con cámara oculta:* una forma realmente innovadora de mostrar magia es captar las reacciones del espectador que no sabe que asiste a un juego de ilusionismo. Se trata de crear una situación en la cual una persona corriente se enfrenta a un conflicto cotidiano de difícil solución. El mago se presenta como un persona más, y soluciona el problema con un manejo mágico que deja desconcertados a los presentes.

*Magia en la calle:* Se trata de magia muy directa, captada con cámara al hombro, registrando la reacción inmediata de los peatones.

*Magia en plató:* Disponemos de una guarida mágica que sirve de cuartel general a nuestros magos. En dicho lugar se dan cita un amplio grupo de espectadores para ver juegos que realizan nuestros magos ante todas las cámaras y de forma completamente limpia.


*Magos invitados:* tenemos previsto que visiten nuestra guarida magos españoles de primera línea internacional, como Juan Tamariz, Mago Migue, Román García, etc…

Nuestros cuatro magos



Jorge Blass (presentador): El líder de la cuadrilla mostrará juegos mágicos de última generación con efectos muy visuales e impactantes. Jorge Blass es madrileño, tiene 25 años y ya ha ganado los premios internacionales más prestigiosos: la Varita Mágica de Oro (Montecarlo) y el Sarmoti Award (Las Vegas, EEUU). Se dio a conocer por el gran público al protagonizar una campaña publicitaria de Telefónica. Ha sido colaborador fijo en diversos programas de televisión como Lo + Plus, Club Megatrix, Club Disney, Un domingo cualquiera, Cuatrosfera o Kabuki.

Inés (colaboradora): La única chica de la patrulla utilizará su encanto para engatusar a sus víctimas con una magia muy técnica, cercana y limpia. Inés, nacida en la ciudad de Granada hace 29 años, ha actuado en numerosos festivales y galas, así como en programas de televisión como La mandrágora, Hoy no hay siesta, Andalucía directo y Buenos días, Andalucía.

Jandro (colaborador): El más loco de la cuadrilla se vale de su surrealismo y su fuerza cómica para desconcertar al público con juegos absolutamente impredecibles. Es campeón de España en la categoría de Magia Cómica y subcampeón de España en Cartomagia. Jandro, valenciano de 28 años, es campeón de España en la categoría de Magia Cómica y subcampeón de España en Cartomagia. Ha sido colaborador fijo en el programa Els Ilusionadors y ha intervenido en programas como El club de la comedia, Terrasa D‘estiu, Entre Setmana, A toda risa y en el prestigioso programa francés de televisión Le Plus Grand Cabaret Du Monde.

Luis Piedrahita (colaborador): El más observador del grupo utilizará su destreza con los pequeños objetos para hacer magia con los muchos elementos cotidianos que nos rodean sin que sepamos sus poderes. Luis Piedrahita, coruñés de 29 años, es campeón de España en la categoría de Micromagia y ganador del I Certamen de Monólogos de El Club de la Comedia. Como cómico ha sido colaborador fijo de El Club de la Comedia durante su etapa en Canal+. Además, ha trabajado en programas como No somos nadie, de la cadena de radio M-80 y Buenafuente. Como mago ha intervenido en Lo + Plus, Kabuki, Redes y Channel Nº4.

*Ficha técnica*

Producción ejecutiva: Notro Films y Plural Entertainment

Dirección: Jorge Blass, Luis Piedrahita y Rodrigo Sopeña

Realización: Víctor Rivero

Producción: Alberto González y Óscar González

Guión: Luis Piedrahita y Rodrigo Sopeña

Documentalista: Jandro

Diseño: Rez estudio

Música: Frik Music



*Fuente :* cuatro.com NadaXaqui

----------


## nAcHo99

.................. Quedan 45 minutos :D :D  :P   :Wink:  Que ganas

----------


## torrini

ya van 30' y que biennnnnnnnnnnnn.... 
que terminen los anuncios y a por más....

----------


## Ella

Hola, he movido el resto de mensajes a: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...4690&start=105 (discusion general sobre ilusionismo) para que alli continueis las criticas, y asi la gente que entra nueva y no sabe del programa no se heche para atras al ver un post tan largo   :Lol:

----------


## Neither

Vaja jaleooooo... Mariano nos mueve para la zona de anuncios, ahora Ella para discusion general... :? 

Pufff.... :roll:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Bufff este programa ha molado mucho tambien eh? Lo que mas me gustó fue el juego de moneda de Pedrahita, me quedé abobado mirandolo. Me flipa la claridad con que lo hace. La rutina de cuerda de Jorge tambien me gustó... en general todo, lo que menos la ultima rutina de bolas de Román pero en general el programa estuvo estupendo. Que sigan asi!!!

----------


## Neither

La verdad que Luis me asombra por la sencillez que hace los efectos y el impacto que contiene... vaya imaginacion!!!
La verdad que los efectos estçan muy bien y hoy ya me han parado tres personas preguntandome si vi el programa... creo que eso es buena señal!!!  :D 

Saludos  :twisted:

----------


## MM

A mi no me ha gustado la cámara oculta, cuando Jorge se tapa la cabeza.
Causó más pánico entre los ocupantes del taxi que otra cosa. Me pareció fuera de lugar. Lo demás muy bueno, sobretodo Luis.

Saludos.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

A mi lo del taxi si me gusto, jeje. Como mínimo es algo diferete.

Pero lo que más me emocionó fue la señora a la que le hicieron el juego del pez. El que aparecia vivo dentro del pan que justo acababa de comprar. Muy buena idea.

Esa señora se puso a llorar allí en medio de la alegria ... eso es magia ..

Como dice ignoto .. (y nos recuerda Dow)

"La magia, no sé explicar lo que es. 
Sé que la veo en los ojos de la gente cuando tengo la suerte de hacerla"

Creo que es un gran ejemplo!

Un saludo!

----------


## vcopola

Este post no se movio al otro enlace :Confused: ?puff que lio

----------


## Xavi-Z

Por favor no escribais más en este hilo. Os dejo el enlace al hilo de NADA X AQUI en "Discusión general sobre Ilusionismo"

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...4690&start=120

----------

